
Don't Call Yourself a Programmer (2011) - gk1
https://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/
======
Deinos
Multiple discussions on this article can be found here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Don%27t%20call%20yourself%20a%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Don%27t%20call%20yourself%20a%20programmer&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

